# Tri-State NY Spartan Race



## The Accountant (May 19, 2015)

I signed up for the Hurricane Heat Spartan Race on May 29th @6pm in New York. Curious to know if anyone is going that happens to be in the area?


----------



## amorris127289 (May 20, 2015)

I am doing the one Oct 17 in Sarahland, Al.


----------



## The Accountant (May 31, 2015)

Great time and met some great people. Had the pleasure of doing the event with a wounded Veteran who unfortunately lost his leg to an IED (Didn't want to include name despite being well known anyway). Just wanted to reply to pass my thought of the event on just incase anybody here was debating doing one. @amorris127289 you definitely did good by signing up for it.


----------

